# Hymer 660S



## sparky8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi I have a 1990 660S hymer which I hook-up my trike on the back when we are off camping, but so times we would like to take one of our motor bikes with us. The camper has provision on the back for a motor vehicle bot I don’t know what the maximum weight is , if anyone out there can advise me I would be grateful.


----------



## Proff (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi there.
We have a 660 Hymer and carry either my R80g/s BMW or my Peugeot 100cc Scoot' on the back as shown below..
The safe allowed weight on the Hymer 660 built in rack  [as long as you have the dual wheel back axle ] is 200kgs. 
With Duals the GVW is 4.6 tonne giving us a 1.5 tonne payload never overloaded her yet....
I also Test all Trikes made by Wackey in Okehampton 
Great fun aren't they


----------



## karl (Sep 14, 2009)

*bikes*



sparky8 said:


> Hi I have a 1990 660S hymer which I hook-up my trike on the back when we are off camping, but so times we would like to take one of our motor bikes with us. The camper has provision on the back for a motor vehicle bot I don’t know what the maximum weight is , if anyone out there can advise me I would be grateful.



Hi I have a s700 with a motorcycle rack that comes out of the bumper, mine says 750kg. I fabricated some braces to support my gsxr that ways 162kg. works fine, empty tanks help......... more paranoid of some nummty running into my bike.


----------



## sparky8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi cheers I have a 1955 sunbeam bike which might just be the same weight of your BMW. I have tried to attach a picture of my trike which we pull with the camper and our trikes we make , but with no joy.

Regards

Steve


----------

